# Tablesaw Essentials.



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

They are great Giz. I happened to be in a Rockler the day they first got them in the store and grabbed a pair.

I planed a piece of mahogany exactly 1" thick the make it easier to offset on the fence dimension.

I also cut off a couple of short (6") pieces for crosscutting the the miter gauge.

I agree! Get a pair.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Just got mine at the Indy Woodworking Show in January. Well worth it.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

oooh. I like those… sure beats screwing some ply or other from the other side.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

On my list!


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

One more thing on my wish list.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

They truly are a great, inexpensive addition to your table saw! I love mine!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great Review Thanks John.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I just added these last week and they work great. Very easy to pull off if needed as well. Good bang for the buck.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

They look pretty good, but I'd like to see the tightening end of the clamp reach down farther. Atleast half way down the fence. From the picture I see they don't do that. Plus I wonder how long it will take before the round rod starts bending up and not clamping so well anymore. Nice idea, but I can see some problems with it.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Woodchuck - That rod part does clamp farther down. You can't see it because the rest of it is
inside the wood and it's bent in slightly toward the fence. Also your second concern is a non issue.
That rod is way too strong to ever bend.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah Gary, it's kind of hard to see it in that picture, plus the lack of dimensions doesn't help either. I guess I'll have to look it up on Rocklers website to see if I can get a better picture.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Woodchuck…

I agree. I wish the clamp side went down a little further. It seems pretty strong though. It takes two hands to keep it from twisting.

Dimension from Rockler:
Range of travel 1/2"-5-3/4" (1/2" minimum assumes a 3/4" auxiliary fence; you can clamp to an even thinner primary fence if you use a thicker auxiliary fence).

Drill a 3/8" hole in the auxiliary fence.

Here is the link to the rocker site for the clamps


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thankyou Giz. I have a Unifence and the clamps might be just the ticket.


----------



## Drell (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a few of these laying around. I use one for a stop and two more for a sacraficial fence which leaves a spare after one of the kids steals one of the three

I think these work great and it would be very difficult to bend or break this unless you set out to deliberatly do so. It's a pretty simple and cheap solution. I also created a 1 in thick stop to make it easier to set it up with the fence ruler.

all in all a very good buy.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Match the 1" stop block up with Wixey's Digital Fence that you can zero to the stop block and you have one killer solution.


----------



## aussiman (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi I am in Australia any body got a pair of these they would sell and post to me I wanted to buy from rockler but the postage and handling to me is really really high it would end up costing me over $50 for a pair a padded bag would only cost a few bucks if any one could help me out
Bill
[email protected]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey John
Good review, I use my set all the time


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

I decided to build some of these… here's how you can save 10 bucks or more…


----------

